
Ask HN: Is HN a threat or a thread for spies? What's the inverse of a lobby? - barbudorojo
I was just reading the 173 comments to  the post &quot;U.S. Spies on Millions of Cars (wsj.com)&quot;, and I was thinking that the HN crowd has the power of knowledge and experience to combat spies first hand.  Obviously there isn&#x27;t any word to describe the inverse of a lobby, but if such word were added to our culture HN could be one of its first examples.  Many heads and one heart is a weak scene because of an heart attack, so create a culture of freedom in your heart.<p>Edit s&#x2F;thread&#x2F;threat in the title.
Edit s&#x2F;threat&#x2F;threat or a thread  just to reflect both are plausible.
======
jessaustin
s/thread/threat/

~~~
barbudorojo
Thanks, thinking twice perhaps HN could be both: a thread to spawn spices and
at the same time a threat to them. As we all know Knowledge is a double-edged
sword.

